# الاقسام المريخية > اخبار المريخ 2021م >  >  صحيفة المنبر عناوين وأخبار واعمدة الثلاثاء  30 مارس 2021 م

## علي سنجة

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



*

----------


## علي سنجة

*
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*
*

----------


## علي سنجة

* الصدى 



سيف تيري : لم احسم أمري مع المريخ ولم أدخل في أي مفاوضات مع الهلال 

تنفيذي المريخ يودع تعديلات النظام الأساسي للاولمبية والأمانة العامة 

خالد بخيت يكشف أدق أسرار فوز صقور الجديان على الأولاد 

حضور يومي للتدريبات..... واجتماعات فردية مع اللاعبين..... إلى ماذا يخطط سوداكال؟ 
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*الأحمر الوهاج 



مقررات جمعية المريخ أمام مجلس الإتحاد والفيفا

الكاف يرفض شكوى المريخ..... أندية كثيرة موعودة بنفس المصير..... والأحمر يرفع إيقاع التحضيرات للأهلي

فيلود : تأهل السودان لأمم أفريقيا تاريخي ومستحق

سيف تيري : لم احسم مستقبلي مع المريخ

الأهلي المصري في الخرطوم الأربعاء
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الكاف يرفض شكوى المريخ ضد سيمبا

Hisham Abdalsamad 
رفض الاتحاد الإفريقي لكرة القدم الشكوى التي تقدم بها نادي المريخ ضد سيمبا التنزاني في ما يتصل بالتلاعب في نتائج فحص الكورونا قبل المباراة التي جمعت الفريقين في الجولة الأخيرة لمباريات المجموعة الأولى لمرحلة المجموعات في دوري أبطال إفريقيا .

وأكد الكاف في رسالة بتاريخ الأحد 28 مارس الجاري وحملت توقيع رايموند هاك، رئيس مجلس لجنة الانضباط في الاتحاد الإفريقي أن النتائج المعتمدة لفحوصات الكورونا (كوفيد 19) هي التي يتم إجراؤها قبل المباراة بثمانية وأربعين ساعةً على الأكثر .

وأن الفحوصات التي أجريت في تنزانيا أثبتت إصابة عدد من لاعبي سيمبا بالفايروس مع بعض مسئولي المباراة من قبل الكاف .

وأفاد الخطاب أن الكاف أجرى بعض التحقيقات حول النهج الذي تتم به عملية الفحص في تنزانيا، وتأكد من أن النتائج التي تتم طباعتها تحدث لمن تتأكد إصابتهم بالفايروس فقط، وأن النتائج المعتمدة للمباراة هي التي أرسلت إلى الكاف قبل المباراة مثار الشكوى.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*(35) مليار وقطعة أرض لكل لاعب حافز المنتخب الوطني



Hisham Abdalsamad 

اقامت لجنة المنتخبات الوطنية احتفالية انيقة في مزرعة الدكتور حسن برقو بضاحية كافوري في الخرطوم بحري، بمناسبة تأهل المنتخب الوطني الأول لكرة القدم إلى نهائيات أمم افريقيا في الكاميرون 2022م، عقب الفوز علي جنوب افريقيا .

وجاءت الاحتفالية مساء الاثنين 29 مارس 2021م ، وسط حضور انيق تقدمه البروفيسور كمال شداد رئيس مجلس إدارة الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم، وعدد من نواب مجلس الادارة،. وأعضاء المجلس وقادة ناديي الهلال والمريخ، والاتحادات المحلية، والاقطاب الرياضيين، وتمثيل الاندية .


 وخلال الاحتفال تم تحفيز ابطال التأهل من جانب الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم بمبلغ (35) مليار .

وتبودلت الكلمات التي استهلها الدكتور حسن برقو شاكرا كل من سانده منذ دخوله الوسط الرياضي، و مشيدا بالعطاء الكبير للاجهزة الفنية والادارية والاعلامية .

وقال انهم اجتهدوا وصبروا وتحملوا الاذى من اجل صناعة الفرح للشعب السوداني عبر كرة القدم، و لم يكن يتوقع ان تكون الفرحة بهذا الحجم من الجميع داخل وخارج البلاد .

 واعلن برقو تحفزهم الكبير للمرحلة القادمة، مذكرا ان القرعة عندما اوقعتهم في مجموعة الموت مع غانا وجنوب افريقيا بالاضافة الى ساوتومي تحملوا كل السخرية والتأكيد على عدم التأهل، لكن بالجهد والعزيمة تحقق مالم يكن متوقع للأغلبية رغم ثقتهم الكبيرة بالتواجد في الكان، والان يعلنوا التحدي للتواجد في المرحلة الثانية بتصفيات كأس العالم من مجموعة المغرب وغينيا كوناكري وغينيا بيساو .


الكابتن اكرم الهادي اهدى التأهل الى الشعب السوداني، وإلى شهداء الثورة السودانية واعرب عن سعادتهم بالقدرة على بناء تاريخ جديد، و شكر الثقة التي وجدوها والدعم والسند الكبير .

الحفل تم فيه احياء وصلات غنائية شارك فيها كابلي الصغير والفنان مجذوب اونسة .

شركة إعمار العقارية قدمت هدية قطعة أرض لكل لاعب بالمنتخب والجهاز الفني تكريما للتأهل المستحق على حساب منتخب جنوب افريقيا .


وتحدث رئيس مجلس ادارتها معتز يماني مهنئا الابطال بالفوز ومعربا عن عظيم سعادته بتأهل السودان الي نهائي الامم الافريقية .

وقال ان الهدية التي قدموها من اسرة اعمار العقارية تعبير عن دعمهم وسندهم في الفترة القادمة التي ستشهد الكثير من النجاحات والتعاون باذن الله .

يذكر ان تمثيل اتحاد التلفزة الافريقية الخاصة برئاسة الاستاذ أبوبكر برقو شقيق الدكتور حسن برقو والمستشار الاعلامي للرئيس التشادي حضورا في الاحتفالية قادمين جوبا مباشرة لمشاركة الفرحة السودانية .








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ  يودع تعديلات النظام الأساسي اتحاد الكرة والأولمبية 



المركز الإعلامي 

أعلن المكتب التنفيذي لنادي المريخ صحة إجراءات الجمعية العمومية لتعديل النظام الأساسي، التي أقيمت مساء السبت الماضي، وفقا لجدول الأعمال المعلن؛ وذلك لعدم وجود أي طعون، وعليه قام  المكتب التنفيذي لنادي المريخ نهار اليوم بإيداع نسخة من تعديلات النظام الأساسي للنادي الأمانة العامة لاتحاد كرة القدم السوداني، واللجنة الأولمبية السودانية، وذلك بعد التصويت عليها خلال الجمعية العمومية التي أقيمت  بحضور (743) عضوا، تؤطئة لاعتمادها والعمل بها، وكانت الجمعية العمومية قد كلفت المكتب التنفيذي بإدارة شؤون النادي لمدة 45 يوما، حتى قيام انتخابات لمجلس إدارة جديد يقود النادي في الفترة المقبلة.









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تيري لـ”باج نيوز”: تأهل المنتخب تاريخي ولم أحسم مستقبلي مع المريخ


  سيف تيري



الخرطوم: باج نيوز
كشف لاعب المريخ، سيف تيري، أسرار عودته المميزة في  مباريات المنتخب الوطني، مبينًا أنّه استفاد من فترة توقفه وعمل بنصائح  عددٍ من المدربين، ليحصد ثمار ذلك باستعادته لمستواه.
وقال تيري في حواره مع”باج نيوز”، إنّ عقده مع المريخ ينتهي في العاشر من يونيو، كاشفًا عن أنّه لم يحسم مستقبله بعد.



*أولاً..تهانينا بالتأهّل إلى أمم إفريقيا بعد الفوز على جنوب إفريقيا؟
_أشكركم..وأعتقد أنّه تأهلٌ تاريخي ما في ذلك شكُّ
*كيف كانت مسيرة الوصول إلى هذه المرحلة كابتن سيف تيري؟



_في  رأيي أنّ الدعم الكبير الذي وجدناه ووقفة الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم  وحسن برقو الذي يعتبر الجندي المجهول وتوفير كلّ سبل الراحة خاصة المباريات  الأخيرة للمنتخب كانت كلّ هذه العوامل الحافز الأكبر للجميع للوصول إلى  هذه المحطة.
*تراجع مستواك وبصورة مفاجئة أصبحت النجم الأوّل في منتخب صقور الجديان..ما تعليقك؟
_الجميع يعلم أسباب غيابي، وذلك لظروفٍ خاصةٍ، ولكنّ الحمد لله عدت في  الموعد المطلوب في ظلّ جائحة كورونا التي ما زالت تهدّد الجميع.
*كيف استطعت أنّ تتعايش مع فترة غيابك وما هو الدرس الذي خرجت به لتعود بظهورٍ مختلفٍ؟
_استفدت كثيرًا من تلك الفترة، وخضعت إلى تدريباتٍ خاصة مع الكوتش  عمّار، وأخضعت إلى عملٍ بدنيّ كبير، والحمد لله النتائج ظهرت خلال مشاركاتي  مع المنتخب الوطني.
*إذّا الرغبة كانت دافعك في تلك الفترة؟
_بالتأكّيد..اجتهدت مع نفسي كثيرًا، وقد بذلت عملاً كبيرًا خلال فترة  وجود المدرب قوميز  في المريخ مع بداية الموسم، حتى عاد مستوايّ وأعتقد  أنّني نجحت في ذلك والحمد لله.
*من منحك الدفعة المعنوية وأنت في تلك المحنة وقتها؟
_تلقيت دفعةً كبيرةً جدًا من مدرب المنتخب فيلود، لقد حفزّني ودعمنيّ وطالبنيّ بالاجتهاد وبذل كثيرٌ من العمل.
*بماذا كان يطالبك..هل لك أنّ تشرح لنا؟
_المدرب كان مصرًا على عودتي إلى مستوايّ أولاً، وتحدّث معي كثيرًا  ووقف إلى جانبي وظلّ متابعًا لتدريباتي حتى نجحت كما ذكرت لك في العودة مرة  أخرى واستعدت مستوايّ.
*كيف ترى المرحلة المقبلة لمنتخب السودان؟
_ لا نقبل التراجع بأيّ حالٍ من الأحوال، صحيح أنّ المنتخب تأهل حاليًا  إلى التصفيات بأمم إفريقيا المقامة بالكاميرون، ولكنّ في النهاية يبقى  الهدف الأساسي هو الظهور المشرّف في البطولة عندما تقام وهذا هو المطلوب.
*لم يظهر المريخ وفق ما تتمناه قاعدته الجماهيرية فخذلها بنتائج مخيّبة للآمال في دور المجموعات؟
_هناك كثير من العوامل التي أدّت إلى هذه النتائج، أعتقد أنّها لا تخفى  على أحدٍ، ولكنّ هذه هي كرة القدم في نهاية المطاف، عمومًا تبقت لنا  مباراتين في المرحلة الحالية ونأمل فيها ظهورٍ مختلفٍ.
*سيلعب المريخ أمام الأهلي المصري وسيواجه بعدها فيتا كلوب الكونغولي..كيف ترى هاتين الجولتين؟
_ بكلّ تأكّيد نحن عازمون على تقديم مستوياتٍ مختلفةٍ في هاتين  المباراتين، لردّ اعتبارنا رغم فقداننا التأهل إلى المرحلة المقبلة من  المنافسة، نحن كلاعبين نريد استعادة مكانة المريخ في البطولة وهذا أبسط شئ.
*كابتن سيف تيري..ما هو الجديد بشأن استمرارك مع المريخ؟
_ لا يوجد أيّ جديد بخصوص هذا الملف.
*كيف ذلك..ومن قبل أعلنت تجديد التعاقد مع المريخ لـ3â€³ أعوام؟
_لم يحدث شئ..وهذا الأمر أثرّ عليّ كثيرًا وشغل بالي بعد مباراة إنييمبا النيجيري في دوري أبطال إفريقيا.
*وماذا حدث بعد ذلك؟
_أوكلت الأمر إلى وكيلي وهو مصري الجنسية.
*إلى أين ستكون وجهة سيف تيري المقبلة؟
_ أقسم بالله لا أعرف حتى هذه اللحظة، كل ما في الأمر أنّ وكيلي هو  الذي يقوم بدراسة العروض، ولكن ما أعلمه أنّه لا جديد في مفاوضاته مع نادي  المريخ.
*هل تفاوض وكيلك مع نادي الهلال؟
_ لا أعلم.
*ولكن هناك أنباء أشارت إلى اقترابك من التوقيع للهلال؟
_ أقسم بالله العظم لم أتفاوض مع نادي الهلال، وأنا استغرب ومندهش لهذه الشائعات.
*متى ستحسم مستقبلك إذن؟
_ أنظر، سأحسم مستقبلي بشكلٍ نهائي بعد مباراتي الأهلي المصري وفيتا  كلوب الكونغولي في دوري أبطال إفريقيا، وبعدها لكل حادثةٍ حديثٍ بإذن الله.
*متى سينتهي عقدك مع نادي المريخ؟
_ في العاشر من يونيو المقبل.
*هل تلقيت عروضًا من أندية في الوقت الراهن؟
_ ما أعلمه من وكيلي أنّه تلقى عروض عديد من أندية مختلفة من الخارج لكن كما ذكرت لك الأمور لم تحسم بعد.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*الأحمر يواصل إستعداداته الجادة لمواجهة الأهلي 


 مران قوي للمريخ  أقيم في الرابعة والنصف من عصر امس الإثنين بملعب فرع الرياضة العسكري  لمواجهة الأهلي المصري عصر السبت المقبل الموافق الثالث من شهر أبريل، وجاء المران الذي أشرف عليه المدير الفني للمريخ الإنجليزي لي كلارك وطاقمه المعاون قوياً حيث شمل المران على الإحماء البدني والتدرب بالكرة وقام الإنجليزي لي كلارك بتنفيذ عدة جمل تكتيكية مع اللاعبين، وواصل الثنائي عماد الصيني وحمزة داؤود تدريباتهم المنفردة التي وضعها المعد البدني بالتعاون مع الجهاز الطبي، وغاب عن التدريب النجم النيجيري توني أدجو الذي من المنتظر ان تجرى له بعض الفحوصات للتأكد من صحته ليتمكن من العودة للتدريبات تأهباً لمواجهة الأهلي المصري.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* â–  الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة  :




• مالاوي تهزم أوغندا وتصعد لأمم أفريقيا .. ومصر تسحق جزر القمر
• أنجولا والكونغو تفسدان فرحة الجابون وجامبيا بالتأهل لأمم أفريقيا
• الجزائر تكرم ضيافة بوتسوانا بخماسية.. وزامبيا تهزم زمبابوي بثنائية
• الإمارات تقسو على الهند بسداسية.. والتعادل يحسم ودية الكويت ولبنان
• منتخب العراق يسقط أوزبكستان بهدف دون رد في عقر دارها وديا
• رسميًا.. مانشستر سيتي يعلن رحيل نجمه الأرجنتيني سيرجيو أجويرو
• ريال مدريد يدرس مقاضاة طبيب ألمح إلى تعاطي لاعبيه للمنشطات
• تقليص عقوبة الكرواتي أنتي ريبيتش مهاجم ميلان إلى مباراة واحدة
• القضاء الإسباني يلاحق نيمار وبارتوميو وروسيل بتهم الفساد والاحتيال 
• الجماهير الألمانية ترفض تغيير نظام دوري الأبطال والدوري الأوروبي
• هازارد يواصل عملية التأهيل في مدريد تحت إشراف المنتخب البلجيكي
• بلجيكا لن تغير ملعبها امام روسيا البيضاء رغم الانتقادات والانزلاقات 
• إراحة مودريتش أمام مالطا .. بوفون يفكر مجددًا في مغادرة يوفنتوس 
• الإصابة تبعد ليفاندوفسكي قائد المنتخب البولندي عن موقعة إنجلترا
• فيليب كوتينيو لاعب برشلونة يغادر إلى البرازيل للخضوع لتقييم طبي
• توتو سبورت: كريستيانو رونالدو سيحسم مستقبله قبل نهاية الموسم
• وكيل ألابا: 4 عروض أمام مدافع البايرن .. سانتوس: لن نعاقب رونالدو
• مدرب هولندا: لن أقبل بأقل من انتصار خماسي أمام جبل طارق
• إبراهيما كوناتي مدافع لايبزج: هاتفي لا يهدأ بسبب اهتمام ليفربول بي
• غاريث بيل: العودة لريال مدريد لا تقلل من الاحترام لتوتنهام
• أجويرو: لديَّ أحاسيس مختلفة ومستعد للتحديات المقبلة التي تنتظرني




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*■ مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ  :



❖ #تصفيات_كأس_العالم  اوروبا


* إذربيجان (-- : --) صربيا 18:00  beIN 1 Prem  مجموعة A


* قبرص (-- : --) سلوفينيا 18:00  beIN  مجموعة H


* لوكسمبرج (-- : --) البرتغال 18:00  beIN 1 Prem  مجموعة A


* جبل طارق (-- : --) هولندا 20:45  beIN 3 Prem  مجموعة G


* الجبل الأسود (-- : --) النرويج 20:45  beIN  مجموعة G


* تركيا (-- : --) لاتفيا 20:45  beIN  مجموعة G


* كرواتيا (-- : --) مالطة 20:45  beIN  مجموعة H


* سلوفاكيا (-- : --) روسيا 20:45  beIN  مجموعة H


* بلجيكا (-- : --) روسيا البيضاء 20:45  beIN 2 Prem  مجموعة E


* ويلز (-- : --) التشيك 20:45  beIN  مجموعة E


* قطر (-- : --) إيرلندا 20:45  beIN  مجموعة A


..................................................  .........

❖ #تصفيات_أمم_أفريقيا  المجموعات


* إفريقيا الوسطى (-- : --) موريتانيا 15:00  beIN  مجموعة E


* ساحل العاج (-- : --) إثيوبيا 15:00  beIN 4  مجموعة K


* مدغشقر (-- : --) النيجر 15:00  beIN  مجموعة K


* غينيا بيساو (-- : --) الكونغو 18:00  beIN  مجموعة I


* السينغال (-- : --) إسواتيني 18:00  beIN  مجموعة I


* سيراليون (-- : --) بنين 18:00  beIN  مجموعة L


* نيجيريا (-- : --) ليسوثو 18:00  beIN  مجموعة L


* المغرب (-- : --) بوروندي 21:00  beIN 4  مجموعة E


* موزمبيق (-- : --) الرأس الأخضر 21:00  beIN 6  مجموعة F


* الكاميرون (-- : --) رواندا 21:00  beIN  مجموعة F


..................................................  .........


❖ #تصفيات_كأس_العالم  آسيا


* مونغوليا (-- : --) اليابان 12:30  beIN  مجموعة F


* السعودية (-- : --) فلسطين 19:30  KSA 1  مجموعة D





..................................................  .........


 ■ نــتــائــج مباريــات الامس  :



❖ #تصفيات_أمم_أفريقيا  المجموعات


* مصر (4 : 0) جزر القمر
* توغو (1 : 2) كينيا
#ترتيب_مجموعة_G : مصر (12) جزر القمر (9) كينيا (7) توغو (2)

* أنغولا (2 : 0) الجابون
* الكونغو (1 : 0) غامبيا
#ترتيب_مجموعة_D : غامبيا (10) الجابون (10) الكونغو (9) أنغولا (4)

* مالاوي (1 : 0) أوغندا
* بوركينا فاسو (1 : 0) جنوب السودان
#ترتيب_مجموعة_B : بوركينا فاسو (12) مالاوي (10) أوغندا (8) جنوب السودان (3)

* الجزائر (5 : 0) بوتسوانا
* زمبابوي (0 : 2) زامبيا
#ترتيب_مجموعة_H : الجزائر (14) زمبابوي (8) زامبيا (7) بوتسوانا (4)

——————————————




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* سوداكال يعلق الجمعية العمومية ويصدر بيانا للجماهير
 
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ اصدر مجلس  ادارة نادي المريخ بيانا لجماهير النادي بخصوص ملابسات تعليق الجمعية  العمومية جاء فيه بيان مهم من مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ 

تابع الجميع خلال الأيام الماضية قرار مجلس الإدارة بتأجيل موعد الجمعية  العمومية التى كان مزمع إقامتها في السابع والعشرين من مارس لتحدد في وقت  لاحق، حيث عكف مجلس الإدارة مؤخراً في تنفيذ خارطة الطريق المقترحة من  الفيفا، إلا ان المجلس ولأسباب تتعلق بخارطة الطريق وإدراج ملاحظات الفيفا  على نظام النادي لعام ٢٠١٩م رأي ضرورة تأجيل موعد الجمعية حتى يتمكن من  تنفيذ خارطة الطريق بالصورة الصحيحة والعمل على إدراج جميع ملاحظات الفيفا  التي أشار إليها في نظام النادي لعام ٢٠١٩م وانه وفقا للخطاب الصادر من  الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم (فيفا) بتاريخ ١٣ ديسمبر ٢٠٢٠ والمتعلق بمتابعة  العلاقة بين الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم ونادي المريخ (مرفق) فان النادي  ومن اجل المصلحة العامة  أعلن  قبوله لكل  مقترحات الفيفا  والتزاما منه  بذلك كان قد قام بتشكيل لجنة برئاسة الفريق منصور عبدالرحيم وآخرين وذلك من  أجل ادراج ملاحظات الفيفا المشار إليها في الخطاب على النظام الاساسي  لنادي المريخ لسنة ٢٠١٩م وقد قامت اللجنة مشكورة بإكمال مهمتها ومن جانبنا  قمنا بايداع مشروع التعديلات لدي الجهة المختصة بالاتحاد العام وذلك حسب  مقترح الفيفا ووفقا لاحكام النظام الاساسي للاتحاد لسنة ٢٠١٧م وبالفعل تمت  الموافقة على التعديلات كما تم نشره سابقا (مرفق). ولكن بعد النشر ونتيجة  للملاحظات التي وردتنا اكتشفنا ان التعديلات التي تمت مخالفة اصلا لمبادئ  وأنظمة الاتحادين الدولي والسوداني خاصة فيما يتعلق بمبدأ فصل السلطات وعلى  سبيل المثال لا الحصر ورد في التعديلات في المادة المتعلقة بتكوين مجلس  الإدارة ان الأمين العام للمجلس وأمين المال هما من الضباط الأربعة  المنتخبين علما ان لوائح الفيفا تمنع ذلك لانه مخالف لمبدأ فصل السلطات  (اما فيما يتعلق باجراءات اكتساب العضوية وتجديدها فان النظام الاساسي  لنادي المريخ لسنة ٢٠١٩ ولوائح النادي الداخلية حددت تماما هذه الإجراءات  والمتمثله في سهولة اكتساب العضوية سواء بالحضور الشخصي او بواسطة توكيل او  إلكترونيا وذلك فقا للرسوم المحددة من قبل مجلس الإدارة وحسب الفئات  المقررة.
ولكن الملاحظ كما تابعتم فان هذه الإجراءات لم تتم بالصورة التي تحقق مبدأ  فصل السلطات إذ ان مجلس الإدارة أصبحت مهمته هي وضع السياسات والتخطيط  والإشراف ولا علاقة له باي أعمال تنفيذية او تسيرية يومية والتي هي من  اختصاص الإدارة العامة بالنادي وتحديدا إدارة العضوية وموظفيها وذلك  لضمان  كافة حقوق الأعضاء التي نص عليها نظام النادي.
وعليه ولكل ما ورد اعلاه يتضح ان الخطوة الأولى في تنفيذ خارطة طريق الفيفا  هي تعديل النظام الاساسي وانتخاب اللجان الانتخابية من قبل الجمعية  العمومية للنادي وبما ان
١.التعديلات المزمع اجازتها اتضح انها مخالفة لأنظمة وتوجيهات الفيفا نفسها.
٢. إجراءات اكتساب وتجديد العضوية مخالفة للنظام الساري والمعمول به حاليا.
فان مجلس إدارة النادي اتخذ قراره بتأجيل الجمعية العمومية التي تم تحديدها  مسبقا في ٢٧ مارس الجاري الي وقت يحدد لاحقا وعقب الفراغ من مراجعة  التعديلات لتتم وفق موجهات الفيفا وكذلك مراجعة إجراءات العضوية حتى يسمح  للجميع بالمشاركة في تنفيذ خارطة الطريق وفقا للاجراءات القانونية الصحيحة.
والله ولي التوفيق
مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* عمر المصري يخطر الهلال بالتعاقد مع المريخ
 اضغط على الصورة لمشاهدة الحجم الكامل
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ اخطر اللاعب  عمر المصري نادي الهلال بتوقيعه لعقد مبدئي مع المريخ وحسب متابعات الصحيفة  الدقيقة فان اللاعب بات قريبا من الانضمام الى صفوف المريخ بنهاية الموسم  الحالي وبرز اللاعب بشكل ملفت للانظار في مباراة المنتخب الاخيرة امام جنوب  افريقيا

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* سوداكال يلتقي السفير المصري
 
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ زار حسام  عيسى، سفير مصر بالسودان، رئيس مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ، آدم سوداكال، اليوم  الإثنين، قبل 48 ساعة من وصول بعثة الأهلي إلى العاصمة الخرطوم.

ويحل الأهلي ضيفا على المريخ، يوم السبت المقبل بأم درمان، في الجولة الخامسة من المجموعة الأولى بدوري أبطال إفريقيا.

ورحب رئيس المريخ بزيارة السفير، والوصول المرتقب للأهلي، يوم الأربعاء المقبل.

من جهته، قال السفير حسام عيسى، إن المواجهة بين الأهلي والمريخ هي لقاء أخوة، متمنيا أن يتمكن الفريقان من الصعود للدور المقبل.

وأضاف: "المريخ فريق كبير وعريق في إفريقيا وصاحب جماهيرية كبيرة مثل الأهلي".

وأشاد السفير المصري بالعلاقة الطيبة التي تربط المريخ بالأهلي، كما أشاد بالمعاملة الطيبة التي يجدونها في السودان.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الأحمر يواصل إستعداداته الجادة لمواجهة الأهلي المصري في الثالث من أبريل
 رئيس المريخ يزور مران الفريق بملعب فرع الرياضة العسكري اضغط على الصورة لمشاهدة الحجم الكامل

 المكتب الإعلامي شهد مران  المريخ الذي أقيم في الرابعة والنصف من عصر امس الإثنين بملعب فرع  الرياضة العسكري زيارة رئيس نادي المريخ السيد آدم سوداكال ونائب الرئيس  للشؤون الإدارية والقانونية الأستاذ علي أبشر، ووقف رئيس النادي على أخر  إستعدادات الأحمر الذي يستعد بقوة لمواجهة الأهلي المصري عصر السبت المقبل  الموافق الثالث من شهر أبريل، وجاء المران الذي أشرف عليه المدير الفني  للمريخ الإنجليزي لي كلارك وطاقمه المعاون قوياً حيث شمل المران على  الإحماء البدني والتدرب بالكرة وقام الإنجليزي لي كلارك بتنفيذ عدة جمل  تكتيكية مع اللاعبين، وواصل الثنائي عماد الصيني وحمزة داؤود تدريباتهم  المنفردة التي وضعها المعد البدني بالتعاون مع الجهاز الطبي، وغاب عن  التدريب النجم النيجيري توني أدجو الذي من المنتظر ان تجرى له بعض الفحوصات  للتأكد من صحته ليتمكن من العودة للتدريبات تأهباً لمواجهة الأهلي المصري.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* سوداكال يدعو لاجازة النظام الاساسي لنادي المريخ
 

 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ المكتب الإعلامي 
بالاشارة الي قرار مجلس الإدارة السابق والخاص بدعوة الجمعية العمومية غير  العادية  في ظ¢ظ§ مارس ظ¢ظ ظ¢ظ، والتي تم تأجيلها مسبقا عليه يعلن مجلس إدارة  نادي المريخ عن دعوة الجمعية العمومية لاجتماع فوق العادة وذلك في العاشر  من أبريل ظ¢ظ ظ¢ظ، وذلك لاجازة تعديلات النظام الاساسي ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ© وإجازة لائحة  انتخابات النادي وانتخاب اللجان الانتخابية واللجان الرقابية المستقلة  وإكمال اللجان القضائية المستقلة وذلك تنفيذا لخارطة طريق الفيفا.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* جماهير المريخ تهدد بنسف جمعية النظام الاساسي


 
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ اشعلت جماهير  المريخ عبر مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي وذلك بعد اعلان سوداكال لجمعية عمومية  لاجازة النظام الاساسي لنادي المريخ وهددت جماهير المريخ بعدم اقامة  الجمعية العمومية التي دعا لها سوداكال بعد ان قام بتفريق جمعية المريخ عبر  الشرطة

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						فيلود: تأهل المنتخب السوداني ليس إنجازًا عاديًا

  فيلود





الخرطوم: باج نيوز
يعترف المدرب الفرنسي لمنتخب السودان بأنّ التأهل لم يكن إنجازاً عادياً.
كشف مدرب المنتخب السوداني، أوبير فيلود، عن أنّ قوة المنتخب تكمن في  صلابة المجموعة، مبينًا أنّه يعوّل على التكامل بين اللاعبين من أجل تجاوز  النقائص التي يعاني منها والتغلّب على منتخباتٍ قويةٍ تملك عديد من العناصر  المميزة رغم الغيابات.



وقال فيلود في تصريحاتٍ لموقع فوتبول 365، إنّه تمكّن من برمجة عديد من المعسكرات التي ساعدته على تكوين فكرة عن قدرات اللاعبين.
وأضاف” معظم اللاعبين ينشطون في الدوري المحلي، ولقد كانت هناك رغبة  كبيرة من قبلهم في العمل. ويمكنني القول أنّ قوّة هذا المنتخب الأساسية  تكمن في التكامل والتضامن بين اللاعبين وروح المسؤولية التي دفعتهم إلى  مضاعفة الجهد وتحقيق هذا الإنجاز الهام”.
وأقرّ المدرب الفرنسي أنّ التأهل لم يكن إنجازاً عادياً.



وأردف”النجاحات  تقاس بعدد التتويجات فهو المقياس الأساسي للحكم على أي عمل، وقد سبق لي  التتويج بعديد الألقاب في الكونغو أو في الجزائر، غير أن التأهل مع منتخب  السودان الذي لم يحقق هذا الأمر منذ سنوات وبالنظر إلى قوّة المجموعة، فإن  الأمر مثير وهو يعادل نجاحي في الحصول على كأس الاتحاد الأفريقي مع مازيمبي  الكونغولي”.
وأشار فيلود إلى أنّ كرة القدم السودانية وجدت صعوبات، على غرار كل دول  العالم منذ انتشار فيروس كورونا، الذي سبب عديد المشاكل على مستوى البرمجة  كما تسبب في إصابة عديد اللاعبين، ولكن برمجة معسكرات متواصلة ساعده على  العمل من أجل تدارك النقائص.
وأوضح فيلود أنّ تمديد عقده مع الاتحاد السوداني كان قرارًا منطقيًا  بما أنّه أنّه يتمتّع بكلّ الصلاحيات وتوّفرت له كلّ ظروف العمل وبالتالي  كان من الطبيعي أن يمدد عقده لأنّه مرتاح في العمل مع الاتحاد السوداني.
والأحد، تأهل المنتخب السوداني إلى نهائيات أمم إفريقيا المقرّرة إقامتها بالكاميرون بعد فوزه على جنوب إفريقيا بهدفين دون ردٍ.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ألف دولار وقطعة أرض مكافأة تأهل السودان
السودان - بدر الدين بخيت 




من التكريم

سلم  اتحاد كرة القدم السوداني، نجوم المنتخب الأول "صقور الجديان" حافز التأهل  لنهائات بطولة كأس الأمم الإفريقية المقبلة بالكاميرون في 2022، بينما  قامت شركة خاصة بالبناء العقاري بمنح كل لاعب قطعة أرض.

واحتفل رئيس  لجنة المنتخبات السودانية، الدكتور حسن برقو مساء الإثنين في منزله بلاعبي  منتخب السودان وجهازهم الفني، وذلك ابتهاجا بالتأهل لنهائيات الكاميرون،  بعد الفوز على جنوب إفريقيا مساء الأحد بأم درمان (2/0)، في ختام تصفيات  المجموعة الثالثة.

وشرف احتفال التأهل رئيس مجلس إدارة اتحاد كرة  القدم السوداني، الدكتور كمال شداد، ونائبيه للمسابقات واللجنة القانونية،  المهندس الفاتح باني والدكتور محمد جلال على التوالي، وبعض أعضاء مجلس  الإدارة.

ولم يحضرالاحتفال  كل لاعبي الهلال لانخراطهم في الاستعداد  لمواجهة فريق صن داونز يوم الجمعة المقبل بدوري الأبطال، بينما حضر بعض  لاعبي المريخ.

وفي كلمته هنأ الدكتور الدكتور حسن برقو الفريق، وحيا  جماهير الرياضة وكرة القدم بالسودان على التأهل التاريخي للمنتخب الأول  للنهائيات القارية.

 وأشاد بكل الأجهزة الفنية السابقة التي تعاونت  مع المنتخب ولجنة المنتخبات مثل المدربين مازدا وبرهان وحمد كمال ومحمد  موسى ومعتصم خالد، وبرئيسي الهلال والمريخ ولجنة إعلام المنتخبات ورابطة  مشجعيه، وذلك لأنهم جميعا لعبوا دورهم في التأهل التاريخي.

وأعلن  رئيس لجنة المنتخبات الوطنية، عن حافز الاتحاد السوداني للاعبين عن التأهل  والفوز على جنوب إفريقيا وذلك بواقع ألف دولار لكل لاعب، بينما حصل الجهاز  الفني على نسب مضاعفة، وبلغ الحافز بالعملة السودانية 35 مليار جنيه  سوداني، وتسلمه اللاعبون فورا.

وكشف الدكتور برقو عن تبرع شركة  متخصصة في البناء العقاري، بقطعة أرض لكل لاعب والجهاز الفني، وعلم كرة أن  قطعة الأرض درجة أولى وتبلغ مساحتها 400 متر مربع.






*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*سكرتير اللجنة الأولمبية يعلنها: عمومية نادي المريخ ملزمة وقراراتها سارية




الخرطوم: باج نيوز

أوضح سكرتير اللجنة الأولمبية، حسام هاشم، بأنّ الجمعية العمومية التي أجراها نادي المريخ مؤخرًا، جاءت مكتملة الأركان وبحضورٍ كبيرٍ.
وقال حسام في تصريحٍ لـ”باج نيوز”، إنّ الجمعية العمومية جاءت جيّدة ومميزة، وشهدت حضورًا غير مسبوق.
وأشار حسام هاشم إلى أنّ سلطة الجمعية العمومية هي الأعلى وقراراتها سارية وملزمة.
وأضاف” تبقى خطوة رفع التقرير النهائي للجهات التي يعنيها الأمر بمخرجات الجمعية العمومية”.
والسبت، أعلن المكتب التنفيذي لنادي المريخ عن إجازة النظام الأساسي، وإنهاء فترة مجلس آدم عبد الله سواكال.
وكلّفت الجمعية العمومية التي جرت، السبت، المكتب التنفيذي بتسيير مهام النادي إلى حين عقد جمعية عمومية لانتخاب مجلس إدارة جديد بعد”45â€³ يومًا









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في السلك
بابكر سلك 
 ديمقراطية فتية 







‏




[ شكراً للديمقراطية التي أهلتنا لندير شؤوننا الداخلية برانا .


[ لا راجيين حكومة تحسب علينا خطواتنا .
[ ولا سامحين بتدخل وزير يعكر صفو أجوائنا.

[ ولا خانعين لأمانة شباب تختار لنا من يديرنا.

[ ولا منتظرين مفوضية يخرج عن يدها أمرنا ليدخل في أيد أمينة لاتهمنا .
[ شكراً لتلك الديمقراطية التي أتت وأجازت لنا نظامنا ٢٠١٩م المعدل ٢٠٢١ م.
[ وشكراً للنظام الأساسي ٢٠١٩م الذي صمد برغم كل العراقيل وإنتصر .
[ جمعية كانت زي الجمعية.
[ العدد ٨٤٠.
[ النصاب ٤٢٠ .

[ الحضور ٢٠٠٠ .

[ استفتاء.
[ الشعب قسم مايقولها نعم ليك يا القائد الملهم.
[ نقولها من الضمير والدم.
[ بالقانون فترتك إنتهت ياحبيب.
[ وكانت ساعة النصر إكتمال النصاب.
[ فداً لك العمر يامريخ .

[ أيها الناس.

[ عندما ساندنا الديمقراطية ظن فينا السوء بعض الناس .
[ كانوا شايفين أننا تبع لسوداكال .
[ ثقافتهم كده.
[ لايعرفوا المريخ إلا عبر الأشخاص .
[ ولا يصدقون أن للناس مباديء وقيم. وأهداف سامية تتعلق بالكيان. وبسسسسسس.
[ المهم .

[ إنتصرت الديمقراطية.

[ وأهل نظام ٢٠١٩م المغضوب عليه الناس لإقامة جمعيتهم رغماً عن أنف الأنف ذاتها .
[ فنظام ٢٠١٩م أعطى مجلس الإدارة حق الدعوة لجمعية عمومية غير عادية.
[ لم يعط ذلك الحق لرئيس مجلس الإدارة .
[ إنما أعطاه لمجلس الإدارة.
[ لأن نظام ٢٠١٩م نظام ديمقراطي لارئاسي.
[ لذا لم يكرس السلطات في يد الرئيس.

[ بل جعل أمر القرار للمجلس بالأغلبية.

[ وأعضاء مجلسنا )السابق( تسعة.
[ ستة مع قرار الدعوة للجمعية.
[ وتلاتة مع غير ذلك.
[ وإنتصر قرار الأغلبية لأنها الديمقراطية التي بح صوتنا لأجلها.
[ نحمد الله علي إنتصار الديمقراطية وقناعة الضدها بها.
[ نحمد الله على سيادة القانون وحاكمية الجمعية العمومية المستمدة من نظام 2019م المحارب زمنا من الزمان.

[ وبالله أشهد يازمان.
[ أيها الناس.
[ الأسد أسد والكندو وخالد وهيثم يستحقون أن نرفع لهم القبعات .
[ رجال عملوا على سيادة حكم القانون وترسيخ الديمقراطية.
[ أساء لهم من أساء .

[ وكال لهم السباب من كال.

[ ونشر صور علي أسد ملتهماً التفاحة من نشر.
[ ولأن الرباعي من أصحاب المباديء تحمل الأذى.  [ وساروا في درب إرساء الديمقراطية.
[ فآمن بالرسالة من كان يضع الأشواك في درب الرسالة.
[ وكانت ساعة النصر إكتمال النصاب .
[ أيها الناس.

[ نفس الناس العارضت تعيين الرباعي في مجلس المهام المعين من قبل لجنة الإنتخابات تبعنا .

[ وقاموا برفض ذلك المجلس لأن الرباعي من ضمنهم.
[ كانوا هم أول الحضور على بنابر الديمقراطية يستمعون لأسد يجلس على كرسي النصر الرسالي.
[ أيها الناس.
[ لعلها كانت تجربة مفيدة.
[ خرجنا منها بأن الأهداف السامية يجب أن تتملكنا عندما يتعلق الأمر بالكيان.
[ خلونا من الكيمان.

[ أيها الناس .

[ نفس المنطق الذي جعل الإتحاد لاعلاقة له بجمعية 2019م وجمعية 2020م.
[ يجعل الإتحاد غريباً لأدخل له بجمعية 2021م.
[ يبقى الإتحاد ماهو البحدد صحة جمعيتنا من عدمها.
[ أيها الناس .
[ هنيئاً لكم بناديكم الديمقراطي الذي تحكمونه بأنفسكم دون وصاية.
[ وشتان مابين القانون والغابة.

[ وإنتهي زمن الناس تكون غابة وغيرها يكون حطابة.

[ أيها الناس .
[ أن تنصروا الله ينصركم .
[ أها.
[ نجي لي شمارات والي الخرتوم.
[ والينا.
[ رمضان جايينا.

[ ربك رب الخير بلطف بينا .

[ وأهو لطف الجو علينا .
[ العيشة حاتشوفها لينا يا والينا .
[ ولا نرفع أيدينا وربك يزبطها لينا؟.
سلك كهربا
ننساك كيف والكلب قال وكت القانون بحلكم مالكم بتقوموا على جنكم؟.
وإلى لقاء.

سلك









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الزعيم يواصل تدريباته استعدادا لمواجهة الاهلي المصري

الصيني يعود للتدريبات و يتدرب منفردا 






*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اتحاد جماهير المريخ 
في البدء يبعث اتحاد جماهير المريخ اصوات الشكر لكل من أسهم في إنجاح الجمعية العمومية من ألاجهزة الرياضية العليا واقطاب ورموز النادي ولرجل المريخ الوفي القطب/ حسن ادريس الذي فتح ديار حديقته بالموردة لقيام جمعية النظام الاساسي 
كما يرسل اتحاد الجماهير تحاياه  لأعضاء الجمعية العمومية ولجماهير المريخ التي كانت كلمتها العليا وأكدت أن نادي المريخ نادي رائد في جميع الملاحم رغم العثرات والصعاب التى واجههته طيلة الفترة الفائته

 في اجتماع عقد مساء أمس بحديقة الموردة ضم المكتب التنفيذي لاتحاد الجماهير ومجلس إدارة نادي المريخ المفوض من الجمعية العمومية عبر ممثل المجلس السيد/ علي مصطفى اسد تمت مناقشة الوضع الحالي في المريخ ومالاته في الفترة القادمة وتحركات الرئيس المعزول ووممارسته لأشياء غير شرعية وتحدثه باسم نادي المريخ وهو لا يمثل اي صفة شرعية بعد اجازة النظام الاساسي وايداع نسخ منه لدى اللجنة الاولمبية والاتحاد العام لكرة القدم 

 ناقش الاجتماع محاور العمل في الفترة القادمة لانفاذ قررات الجمعية العمومية الطارئة ... 

 امن الاجتماع على تكوين  لجان  للتواصل مع كل الجهات ذات الصلة  بالشأن المريخي 

 امن الاجتماع على التواصل مع أجهزة الشرطة لمعرفة ملابسات تدخلها ومنعها لقيام الجمعية .. و الجهة التي طالبتها بالتدخل  ..    

 امن الاجتماع على ان تباشر كل لجان الجمعية العمومية التى تم تشكيلها في جمعية 27 مارس  فورا   

 امن الاجتماع على الخطوات التي تمت في اعداد ملف متكامل لإحداث نادي المريخ في الجمعية العمومية مع CD يحوي كل التدخلات التي تمت لاعاقة قيام الجمعية العمومية وايصاله للفيفا ولجنة الحوكمة عبر قانونيين ومحامين 

 امن الاجتماع على التصعيد الجماهيري على اعلى المستويات وانزال مخرجات الجمعية العمومية بالقوة الجماهيرية ان لم تستجيب أجهزة الدولة لإيقاف العبث الدائر في نادي المريخ 

 امن الاجتماع على الدعوة لحشد جماهيري ضخم جدا سوف يعلن عنه في الايام القادمة 

اللجنة التنفيذية لاتحاد الجماهير

وعاش المريخ موفور القيم
ناهض العزة خفاق العلم

*

----------

